# what is kai



## bilal (31 Jul 2004)

hey my friend is in navy cadets and when he went to borden they gave him kai or so that what im told its called a traditional navy cadet drink


----------



## winchable (31 Jul 2004)

When I was in Cadets it was just hot chocolate.


----------



## NavyGrunt (31 Jul 2004)

I've never heard of this kai....of course Im just navy not in cadets so I guess I wouldnt know.


----------



## winchable (31 Jul 2004)

They used to tell us that when sailors would come in off their watches they'd get Kai.
Now perhaps kai for us was hot chocolate, I am guessing that for the sailors of old it was probably some mixture of booze to warm them up.

It also means "Food" in Maori.


----------



## Inch (31 Jul 2004)

I'm not sure of the origin but it's basically a drink/snack of some sort, while I was waiting to go to Basic Flight Training  I was at RMC getting shafted into being the duty officer every few weeks.  In the evenings the RMC cadets used to get Kai and it consisted of juice, hot chocolate, cookies and other stuff like that, it all depended on the time of year as hot chocolate wasn't a very desirable thing during the warm weather.

Cheers


----------



## NavyGrunt (31 Jul 2004)

Actually now that Im thinking about it- I do recall standing on watch and an officer giving me a drink and  he may have called it Kai. I wasnt really listening I was just glad to have something to warm up. It was just hot chocolate. And then there is 'duff'. Delicious duff. 10am cookies and fruit......num num's


----------



## NavyGrunt (31 Jul 2004)

http://www.besco-cranes.com/min_seaman_slangs.htm#KT

Its here^^^^ look it up. ;D


----------



## Inch (31 Jul 2004)

That's a good site, did you read the leatherneck def'n?  That kills me.


----------

